# Kettenführung am Bigfoot



## Boki93 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi
was für Kettenführungen kann ich am Bigfoot von 2009 (alles original 2x vorn 9x hinten) befestigen, bzw was für ein System?
Was für Werkzeug brauch ich und was kostet die Montage in nem Fahrradladen in etwa?
thx für die kommenden Antworten
Mfg Boki


----------



## Indian Summer (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi Boki

Du benötigst eine Zweifach-Kettenführung (z.B. DRS oder DSS von E.13).
Da wir keine Bigfoots in der Schweiz verkauft haben, kann ich Dir
leider auch nicht sagen, ob der Rahmen ISCG-Aufnahmen hat. Evtl. hat
ja jemand hier im Forum ebenfalls ein Bigfoot und kann schnell einen
Blick auf das Tretlagergehäuse werfen.

Am besten gehst Du in Deinen Bikeshop. Dein Händler sieht dann sofort,
ob Du eine ISCG-Aufnahme hast und kann Dir auch sagen, was die Führung
bzw. die Montage kostet. Für das gibt es ja Händler...

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

